# Houston i have a problem curing



## stickbait (Jul 21, 2016)

Just finished some plants buds are in mason jars for about a week open jars every day looking good. Family emergency comes up and i have to leave town for two weeks is there anything i can do. wont be home to open jars and cant take with me  Will freezing jars work thanks hope someone can heip


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

I feel bad for you. I think freezing would kill the good bacteria that does the cure. I can also seeing them thaw all wet. I would just put them in a box and let them dry out. I know cure is better. But this is a certain time to do what you need to still have a smoke.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2016)

Nicebud, i have never heard of bacteria curing. Time and air are what happens when curing.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567[/url]

Stickbait, i am sorry i didn't see this earlier.. I would have suggested a paper bag.. I don't know what else you can do and not get mold. It will be too dry, but better that than mold.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 23, 2016)

One word..... BOVEDA

I dried this last batch for a week in my drying tent at 74F 65 Rh and then straight in to jars with Boveda 65's.

They have been in those jars for a week and they are just fine.

Put about an ounce or 2 in a 1/2 gallon Ball jar with a 60 gram Boveda 65. I put a hygrometer in the jar. If the Rh stays under 70, it's good to go.

If it climbs to 80Rh the first 24 hours, it needs dried more.

The Boveda packs will absorb a lot of moisture but the do have their limitations. 

Once I tried Boveda packs, I never looked back. I have pot that is almost 2 years in Bovedas and it's as fresh as the day I put it in the jar.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Hackerman... I will be buying those this year, as she coughs as she smokes last years pot.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

Rosebud
Thank you for the link. I was under the impression that during curing there is something that makes the chlorophil disapear. Replacing it with I think a turpintine. Giving that nice smell. I'm still trying to figure it out. There is a change that happens in the buds. On the side of a chemical change.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 23, 2016)

the cure is mostly a type of oxidation(which causes rust in steel) where the complex chemicals in the material "decomposes" chemically in the presence of oxygen, as oxygen is a chemical catalyst that causes change. An interesting fact: If you increase the rate of oxidation high enough, you will get fire. All things (on this planet anyway) oxidize at some rate when in the presence of oxygen.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

Hushpuppy.
Thank you. That makes sense. I knew that something chemically happens.


----------

